# How many sub channels?



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

How many sub channels is a station allowed? On a recent trip to the Inland Empire I noticed that are channels that have numerous sub channels, one with a -11 sub channel.

I believe The Shadow can confirm this.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I am not aware of any legal or FCC restriction.

There would be logical restrictions due to the limited bandwidth... but I suppose if a station just wanted to put up some static slates that take very little bandwidth to announce things, they could probably put up a bunch of those as subchannels.


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

I believe the FCC only requires digital broadcasting. Whatever the stations or the networks broadcast is up to them. The highest digital video channels I've personally received contained 8 subs with no HD. Milwaukee ch 36 digital broadcasts up to 8 channels with video. However, 2 are audio only with a title slide. 

36-1 PBS Feed local ch 36
36-2 V-Me
36-3 PBS World Feed 
36-4 Create
36-5 Slide with Classical music
36-6 Slide with Jazz
36-7 NOAA Weather Radar
36-8 MPTV Traffic Cams


----------

